
North Korean Embassy Attacked in Madrid - ryanlol
https://www.elconfidencial.com/espana/2019-02-27/asalto-embajada-corea-norte-aravaca-rehenes-robo-ordenadores_1849490/
======
ryanlol
Sorry, there doesn't seem to exist any sources for this in English.

